# 2012 Draft Thread



## 29380

aka The Search for Toney Douglas' Replacement


----------



## Bogg

Make Shabazz Napier or Ryan Boatwright a second-round promise and see if that gets them to declare. With UConn tourney-ineligible next year they may just make the jump with a guaranteed spot waiting for them.


----------



## 29380

No thanks.


----------



## Dre

What happened to Anthony Davis...did I get ducktanned


----------



## TheAnswer

He lost his hope in landing that #1 since we're making the playoffs. Was bittersweet for him.


----------



## 29380

:sadto:

Could still miss the playoffs.


----------



## Bogg

Knicks4life said:


> No thanks.


Getting a better point guard in the middle of the first round?


EDIT: So a month and a half after posting this, I finally notice I wrote first round. I meant middle of the second round.


----------



## hroz

Umm you know the Rockets have your pick unless its top 5 right?


----------



## Dre

:2ti: if that's true...how he up on everything but his own team


----------



## 29380

All the players I posted are 2nd round prospects.


----------



## Dre

true


----------



## 29380

> Here’s the scoop: Selecting at No. 45 in next month’s NBA Draft, the Knicks aren’t going to find a point guard on par with Jeremy Lin. But the Knicks are sure going to see if 6-foot-2 Syracuse point guard Scoop Jardine can give them depth at a position in which the cupboard is virtually bare.
> 
> Today, the Knicks will commence their pre-draft workouts and bring in Jardine and another intriguing local product, Tu Holloway, the 6-foot point guard from Hempstead, Long Island, via Xavier. Holloway’s rep took a hit last season for his involvement in a fight against Cincinnati after which he said his club had “a whole bunch of gangsters.’’
> 
> Still, Holloway has a lot of game and New York-area pedigree. Jardine, the lovable, quotable product of Philadelphia who led Syracuse to the Elite 8, is a definite second-rounder, with one NBA executive projecting him to go between 40 and 60.
> 
> The executive called Jardine “real clever and crafty and very good at using angles and has good vision.’’ However, Jardine is not considered particularly athletic or possessing the kind of speed Lin showed during his breakout two months.
> 
> Still, NBA scouts see Jardine as a potential backup, after he averaged 8.3 points and 4.7 assists for the Orange as a senior.
> 
> Holloway is tougher to project because NBA scouts are worried about his smallish stature and that he doesn’t possess the speed of the similarly small Isaiah Thomas of Sacramento. Some don’t view Holloway as a legitimate rotation player but more of a third-stringer. Holloway does have toughness, however, and the Knicks could do worse than filling out their point-guard-less roster with him.
> 
> The Knicks do not own their first-round pick and can’t even buy one under the new CBA bylaws. They would have selected 15th in the June 28 draft but the Rockets own it from the questionable Tracy McGrady cap-clearing trade at the 2010 trade deadline. The Knicks gave up their 2012 first-rounder and their 2009 selection, Jordan Hill, now in the Lakers’ rotation.
> 
> The idea of the McGrady trade was to create enough cap space for two max players in 2010 free agency — LeBron James and a star partner.
> 
> In years past, the Knicks could have dangled $3 million on Draft night to buy a late first-round pick. But because they forked over $3 million to the Wizards in December in the Ronny Turiaf segment of the Tyson Chandler blockbuster, owner James Dolan is tapped out. The new CBA — in what should be dubbed the Dolan Rule — prohibits teams from throwing in more than $3 million total in trades for a year.
> 
> Lin, who was undrafted out of Harvard, is still rehabbing from knee surgery at the Knicks’ Westchester campus and could be an onlooker today. The Knicks hope to re-sign Lin and are desperate to add another guard in the draft for depth.
> 
> Last year’s first-round pick, Iman Shumpert, will miss training camp and possibly the first month or two of the regular season as he rehabs from a torn ACL and meniscus suffered in Game 1 of the playoffs.
> 
> The Knicks still are planning on announcing Mike Woodson’s new multi-year deal as coach — likely three years — either today or tomorrow but aren’t planning on staging a press conference. The announcement will be handled in modest fashion.Shumpert yesterday received another high honor, selected to the NBA’s All-Rookie First Team in a three-way tie for the fifth spot with Kawhi Leonard and Brandon Knight. The first team also included Kyrie Irving, Ricky Rubio, Kenneth Faried and Klay Thompson. Shumpert finished fifth in Rookie of the Year voting. … Others attending the first pre-draft workout are forwards Kris Middleton (Texas A&M); John Shurna (Northwestern) and centers Michael Eric, (Temple) and Bernard James (Florida State).


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/scooperman_vUuAhZ1CFmHTIBr3yX1QnI


----------



## RollWithEm

Congrats on the new mod position K4L. It's a good look!


----------



## 29380

Thanks


----------



## 29380

Any thoughts on Tu or Scoop?


----------



## bball2223

I'm not particularly high on either, but if I had to choose I would go with Scoop.


----------



## BlakeJesus

What about Scott Machado?


----------



## 29380

Knicks have not set up a work out with him yet or at least it has not been reported yet.


----------



## 29380

DraftExpress is currently mocking the Knicks Turkey Power Foward Furkan Aldemir 






I could be wrong but I think Turkish players have a high success rate in the league.

NBAdraft.net is currently mocking the Knicks Mizzou senior foward Kim English


----------



## 29380

*Iona's Scott Machado sees the Knicks' point*


> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- Scott Machado is known for reading defenses, but he also has a pretty good read on the Knicks.
> After his predraft workout for Mike Woodson and the Knicks on Thursday, Machado said they need help at the point guard position. The former Iona standout and Queens product sees himself as a good fit for the team he grew up watching.
> 
> "For any point guard that wants to play here, I feel like it's a good opportunity," Machado said. "They got some players that are banged up, hurt or some players that are retiring or old.
> 
> "As far as the opportunity here, it's a wonderful spot, they have a lot of pieces. Somewhere they need to grow solid in is the point guard spot. That's my opinion. I feel like it's a good opportunity for any point guard."
> 
> The only Knicks point guard under contract for next season is Toney Douglas. Jeremy Lin is a restricted free agent who the Knicks are expected to re-sign, but he remains mostly unproven. Iman Shumpert is rehabbing from knee surgery and could miss the first two months of the season.
> 
> Baron Davis blew out his knee in the playoffs and faces a 12-month rehab so his career might be over. Mike Bibby is a 33-year-old free agent and played sparingly this past season.
> 
> So the Knicks will be in the market for a point guard this offseason whether it's in the draft, through free agency or in a trade. A veteran is their preference, but Machado, who played three years at St. Mary's High School in Manhasset before transferring to St. Benedict's Prep in Newark, N.J., could be on the Knicks' radar if he slips to them at 48 in the June 28 NBA Draft.
> 
> "It would be a wonderful feeling to be able to stay home," Machado said.
> 
> The Knicks were Machado's fifth pre-draft workout thus far. He also worked out for Philadelphia, Boston, San Antonio and attended the Nets' Draft Combine last weekend. Machado said Washington and Golden State are next up for him.
> 
> Machado led the nation in assists as a senior, averaging 9.9 per game. He ended his career as the all-time assists leader at Iona and in the MAAC. But coming from a small school, Machado said he still feels he has something to prove every time he steps on the court and continues to try to make a name for himself. He said looks at Lin, an undrafted poing guard from Harvard, as an inspiration.
> 
> "It does inspire me," Machado said. "It inspires anybody. He went to two different teams before he landed here. The league is full of opportunities and once you get that opportunity to show your skills you've got to take advantage."
> More All-NBA nods
> 
> Carmelo Anthony and Tyson Chandler were voted to the All-NBA Third Team. Chandler received four first-team votes and Anthony one. It's the fifth time Anthony made one of the three All-NBA Teams in his career and Chandler's first time. Chandler also made the All-Defensive Second Team and won Defensive Player of the Year.


----------



## RollWithEm

Machado's comments seem pretty bold for a non-lottery guy to be making. Let's see if they pay off for him.


----------



## 29380

RollWithEm said:


> Machado's comments seem pretty bold for a non-lottery guy to be making. Let's see if they pay off for him.


Those are not bold comments to me if he gets drafted by the Knicks his competition for minutes would be Toney Douglas who could not get minutes over the ghost of Mike Bibby.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Machado to the Knicks seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## RollWithEm

BlakeJesus said:


> Machado to the Knicks seems like a no-brainer to me.


Which is probably why it won't happen. There are so many draft no-brainers that never come to fruition.

Remember Chris Paul to the Hawks? How about Stephen Curry to Minnesota right after they took Rubio? Paul Pierce to Philly?


----------



## E.H. Munro

RollWithEm said:


> Which is probably why it won't happen. There are so many draft no-brainers that never come to fruition.
> 
> Remember Chris Paul to the Hawks? How about Stephen Curry to Minnesota right after they took Rubio? Paul Pierce to Philly?



To this day I'm convinced that Billy Knight had been out drinking with Stern before the draft and drunkenly sent the wrong Williams' draft card to the podium.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ Heh, that might explain a lot...


----------



## Dean the Master

Replacing Tony Douglas? Why not draft someone more useful? Perhaps a pure 3-pt specialist, now that Novak may be gone?


----------



## 29380

Dean the Master said:


> Replacing Tony Douglas? Why not draft someone more useful? Perhaps a pure 3-pt specialist, now that Novak may be gone?


Because few things are more useful then a PG and the Knicks currently don't have one, guys like Novak who do nothing but shoot threes are always available and cheap.


----------



## 29380

It's time


----------



## 29380

Machado went undrafted and we can get him as an UDFA and the Knicks got the rights to a 6'8" Manu Ginobili.

Good Draft.


----------



## 29380

> Marc Berman
> #Knicks GM Glen Grunwald on Greek 6-8 SF Kostas Papanikolaou. "He plays hard. He's a good athlete. He need to improve his shooting. We've watched him over the course of the year and he's improved dramatically over this year. We see him as a guy whose going to work and improve.'' Grunwald said the earliest he'll play for club is 2013-14 but that's not lock. Has a $1M buyout next year for Olympiakos. Didn't see any player left who would make this season's rotation.


...


----------



## 29380

> NEW YORK KNICKS | GRADE: B
> Round 1: None
> 
> Round 2: Kostas Papanikolaou (48)
> 
> Analysis: The Knicks didn't have a first-round pick, but nabbed the second best international prospect in the draft. Papanikolaou wowed scouts at the Euroleague Final Four when he led his team to a championship and shut down Andrei Kirilenko on the defensive end. He won't come to the NBA for several years, but when he does, he could be an Omri Casspi-type scrappy forward.


- Chad Ford



> B+
> 
> No. 48 Kostas Papanikolaou
> 
> Clearly Glen Grunwald didn’t think there was anyone who could crack the Knicks rotation at #48. Kostas Papanikolaou played at the highest level overseas, and has gradually improved his game over the course of the year, an attractive tendency scouts covet. He had a big impact on Europe's highest stage helping Olympiacos take home the Euroleague Final Four title. New York will exercise the old draft and stash, and let Papa season in Europe for a while. Knicks fans can boo, but this is one of the few International picks with some substance.


- http://nbadraft.net



> New York Knicks
> Kostas Papanikolaou (48)
> 
> Comments: Hard to grade this one. Papanikolaou is a very good player. He averaged 7 points and almost 4 rebounds in 20 minutes per game in the Greek League, which are respectable numbers for a 6’8 small forward. Knicks’ fans won’t like the pick, but at the end of the day this is a quality international player who could be good in the NBA. It remains to be seen what role he’ll play for the Knicks and that uncertainty lowers the grade, but from a ‘get good talent’ point of view, the Knicks did okay. Not sure this solves a need or makes the team better, but it is a decent enough pick at 48.
> 
> Grade: C


- http://www.hoopsworld.com



> New York Knicks
> 
> Additions: Konstantinos Papanikolaou
> 
> Grade: C
> 
> The Knicks dealt this pick to Houston two years ago in an attempt to make up for Isiah Thomas' miserable run as GM and for a chance to sign LeBron James. They've made mistakes since then, but what did you expect New York to do back in 2010? The pressure was on.
> 
> Papanikolaou is a defender who may never come over, but New York took a chance at 48 with nobody of significance left on the board that would have helped the team in 2012-13.


- Ball Don’t Lie



> New York Knicks: B-minus
> 
> Picks: Kostas Papanikolaou (48)
> 
> The Greek forward lives on the baseline and slashes toward the basket – usually without the ball – to do his damage. Of the nine international players drafted, Papanikloaou is best prepared to put on an NBA uniform tomorrow and have an impact with substantial playing time. In Europe, he has defended both forward positions with encouraging results, but he is still figuring out the most effective ways to create his offense.


- http://www.sheridanhoops.com



> A
> New York Knicks
> 
> The pick was booed on Thursday night, but Knicks fans may wind up liking Greek forward Kostas Papanikolaou when he arrives -- likely in 2013-14, because his Olympiakos contract has a reasonable $1 million buyout option next summer. Papanikolaou, an intense competitor, was the MVP of the Euroleague Final Four, where he scored a game-high 18 points in Olympiakos' victory over CSKA Moscow in the final.


- Sam Amick


----------

